# Eggdrops: Shell oder Rootserver



## Gotisch (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo bzw. Guten Abend 

es ist ja schon recht spät. Also meine Frage ist eigentlich:

Was lohnt sich eher für Eggdrops, ein eigener server oder eine Shell?

Ich hab mir dazu mal 2 Alternativen angeschaut:

1. Die Shell :

(http://www.eushells.com/index.php?page=shells Unterpunkt Bots)

5 Bots kosten 12 Euro / Monat

Nachteil -> 
Man kann nicht alle Scripte nutzten.

Vorteile -> 
Man kann aus deren Vhosts auswählen.
Man hat unlimitierten Traffik.



2. Der Server :
( http://www.hetzner.de/price_performance.htm der Entry Server )
49 Euro / Monat
Nachteile -> 
Nur eine IP
Man bezahlt für (übermäßigen) Traffik ( 49 cent / GB)
Port 6667 ist gesperrt ( man muss auf 6666,6668,6669,7000,... ausweichen)
Vorteile ->
Man kann alles mögliche (scripts/Module/ Homepage) darauf laufen lassen.
Man kann soviele Bots laufen lassen, wie man will


Die Frage ist jetzt kann ich auf einem AMD Athlon XP 2400+ mit 512 MB RAM und einer 80 GB Festplatte mehr als 25 Bots laufen lassen und werden die mehr als 100 GB Traffik verursachen ?

Eigentlich möchte ich 80 Bots laufen lassen nur weiss ich nicht, ob dazu ein Server reichen würde, ich habe ja im IRC bzw. auf Homepages verschiedenes gehört. 

Wäre um Aufklärung sehr dankbar.

ps. Die Anbieter waren die ersten beiden die mir einvielen und von denen ich posivites Feedback ( von Nutzern) bekommen hab. Falls ihr bessere Anbieter kennt würd ich mich freuen.

Danke 

Gotisch


----------



## chibisuke (6. Dezember 2003)

Also es ist so das die betreiber die solche Root server anbieten oftmals verbieten das IRC sachen auf diesen server laufen, und das aus gutem grund... stichwort DDoS

Der große Nachteil eines Rootservers ist vor allem das du für die ganze Administration des Systems die Verantwortung hast! Wenn du nicht über gute Kenntnisse im Umgang und der Konfigoration von *nix Systemen hast, und auch genau weißt wie du eine Firewall konfigorierst solltest du von einem Root server abstand halten. Vor allem ist ein falsch konfigorierter Server dem im IRC hängt extrem gefärdet das er von irgendjemand mit einem DDoS Angriff unter Feuer genommen wird, und das kann teuer werden, denn so ein DDoS Angriff kann bis zu mehreren hundert GB Traffic pro Tag produzieren.

Wenn du aber mehrere Bots laufen lassen willst so is es mit Shells natürlich immer das Problem das das auf dauer ziemlich teuer wird.

Nun 25 Bots sollten für einen von dir genannten Server eigendlich kein Problem darstellen solange die Internet anbindung schnell genug ist. 80Bots kann ich dir nicht garantieren, sehr stark abhängig von der anbindung ans internet. Ob du mit 100GB auskommt kann ich dir nicht sagen, das hängt vom Netzwerk in das du verbindest, von der Useranzahl in den Chanels und von der Useraktivität ab. Des weiteren kommen noch Faktoren wie Hackerangriffe und ähnliches hinzu 

Im Großen und Ganzen lohnt sich ein Root-server eigendlich nicht nur um n paar Bots zu hosten, da die Wartung sehr viel Arbeit ausmacht, und vor allem die Systemsicherheit durch jemanden der nicht ständig mit sowas zu tun hatt, nur ganz schlecht gewährleistet werden kann.


----------



## Gotisch (6. Dezember 2003)

Also bei dem Anbieter von oben erlauben sie zwar bots, nur halt nicht auf port 6667. Eben wegen :




> 30. Wieso ist Port 6667 gesperrt?
> Wegen zunehmender Angriffe auf Colocation Server, welche IRC-Bots oder IRC-Bouncer betreiben, filtert unser zentraler L3-Switch alle Pakete mit dem Zielport 6667 automatisch aus. Mit dieser aktiven Gegenmaßnahme sorgen wir bei 99 % unserer Kunden für einen störungsfreien Betrieb.



Bei einem 100 mbit/s anschluss und den 3,4Gbit/s (oder so) das sie in ihrem Rechenzentrum haben, ist glaub ich Bandbreite keine Frage. Aber dann ist da natürlich die Konfiguration. Für Eggdrops würde es doch normalerweise reichen, wenn man eine Firewall einrichtet, die zwar hinausgehende Verbindungen zulässt, aber keine einkommenden ausser auf port 113 ( ident port). 

Was mich am eigenen Server reitzt ist ja, das man neben Eggdrops auch andere Programme laufen lassen kann, wie zum Beispiel ein Webserver, eine Datenbank oder Perl-Scripte.

Und ein einfacher Eggdrop account bei einem Anbieter scheint mir einfach zu teuer. Wenn ich für den selben Preis 25 Bots bekomme oder auf meinem eigenen Server 80 ( wenn die Bandbreite stimmt, tut sie ja theoretisch). Natürlich ist da noch die frage der Sicherheit, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wäre das ja zum einen, eine Firewall installieren, die Incomming Traffik nur auf port 80 und 113 erlaubt und dann ggf. den Webserver updaten, falls neue apache-remote Exploits entdeckt werden oder den Identserver, wenn ident exploits erscheinen. 

Oder habe ich da etwas nicht verstanden ?


----------



## Fabian (6. Dezember 2003)

Ach, du willst nur den Ident + Apache updaten? Was ist mit Kernel, Bugfixes und Co? Und nur Port 113 + 80 oeffnen? Moechtest dich also selbst aussperren?  Bedenke, dass es unter Linux nicht so einfach ist wie unter Windows, eine Firewall aufzusetzen. Schau dir mal einige HowTo's ueber IPTABLES etc an.


----------



## Gotisch (6. Dezember 2003)

Nein ich will mich nicht aussperren . ssh und ftp sollen natuerlich auch offen sein. Aber das ändert doch nichts am Preis/Leistungsverhältniss, oder?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Dezember 2003)

Doch, gewaltig, wenn du die Zeit des Serveradministrierens und die Traffic-Rechnung bei einem dDoS-Angriff zuzählst.


----------



## chibisuke (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Doch, gewaltig, wenn du die Zeit des Serveradministrierens und die Traffic-Rechnung bei einem dDoS-Angriff zuzählst. *


Exakt! Wie gesagt DDoS attacken verursachen extrem hohen traffic

Mit mal eben ner firewall aufsetzen is es nicht getan, davon abgesehen ist das in *nix systemen nicht so einfach...

erstmal das teil runter laden, compiltime konfigoration, kompilieren, runtimekonfigoration... jaja das übliche halt unter *nix systemen.

nur port 113 öffnen? gute idee.. und dann hast du dich selbst ausgesperrt, brauchst n teueren servicetechniker im rechenzentrum der alles wieder geradebiegt... viel spaß

apache und identd updaten? wer updatet firewall? Wer updatet KERNEL? schonmal nen kernel konfigoriert und installiert? ein fehler bei der konfigoration und installation und es wird ne neuinstallation fällig ;-)

Und dann vergisst du womöglich auf die UDP ports? und wertblockt ICMP datenpakete? echo und daytime werden gern vergessen zu blocken, was auch ne schwachstelle is! 
Und was tust du wenn dir einer ne SYN-ACK attacke auf den sshd richtet? das selbe auf identd? httpd? gegen halboffene ports kannste net viel tun, da hilft oftmals nur n  harter reset!

Was noch schlimmer is... Weak passwords! versuchs mal mit user = root pass = root ;-) gibt genug rootserver bei denen das funktioniert... oder auch sehr beliebt root / password 

Oder noch besser du machst es gleich wie mein ehemaliger hoster (nach 2 tagen war er mal mein hoster) PHP, Apache beides unter dem benutzer root, und dazu noch open_basedir = off und sowas auf nem SHARED SERVER 

Soll ich weiterreden?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chibisuke _
> *Oder noch besser du machst es gleich wie mein ehemaliger hoster (nach 2 tagen war er mal mein hoster) PHP, Apache beides unter dem benutzer root, und dazu noch open_basedir = off und sowas auf nem SHARED SERVER
> 
> Soll ich weiterreden? *


He, he, hat Spaß gemacht, deinen Post zu lesen, den ich genau so unterschreiben würde  

P.S.: Vielleicht sollte man noch mal Beispiele für mögliche Kosten aufzeigen, die (fast) garantiert (und wohl auch nicht selten) auftreten werden, wenn du 80 Eggdrops drauf laufen lassen solltest.

Techniker: 40 Euro / 15 Minuten; ich denke, das könnte ungefähr hinkommen

System neu aufsetzen oder Fehlersuche wird mind. 1/2 bis 3/4 Stunde dauern. Wenn du dann bei 80 Bots ca. alle 2 Wochen einen _vernünftigen_ dDoS-Angriff (100-200 GB) hast und du vielleicht 0,7 - 0,9 Euro / GB Traffic zahlst, macht das kleine 100,- bis 180,- Euro Trafficgebühren nur durch dDoS-Angriffe. Abgesehen von den monatlichen Gebühren, deinem Zeitaufwand zur Administration, etc.

... denn, wenn dein System komprommittiert (= gehackt && übernommen) wurde und es als Tauschplattform für Filme, etc. genutzt wird, entstehen innerhalb eines Tages ohne Probleme Traffic im dreistelligen Gigabyte-Bereich.

Wir können nur wahnen - das finanzielle Risiko, was weiß Gott  nicht unerheblich ist, trägst du, alleine du.


----------



## Gotisch (6. Dezember 2003)

Bei euch hört sich das ja gerade so an, als ob man sobal man ein bot ins IRC setzt geddosed wird.

Wenn man richtig geddosed wird, geben auch die Shell provider auf. ( Einem alten Freund von mir wurde einfach der Account gesperrt, weil seine IP(vhost) über eine Woche lang angegriffen wurde und der Traffik dem Provider zuviel wurde(Hörensagen, mein bnc war einfach weg ^^ das war was ich gehört hatte)). Was ich damit sagen möchte, ich denn nicht bei Shells, gerade weil man ja diese IP noch mit anderen Usern teilt nicht viel anfälliger für Angriffe?

Das mit dem selbst aussperren hatten wir ja schon. Ein Beitrag schreibt man in 5 Minuten den Server konfigurieren wohl eher in 2 Tagen .


[edit] Fehlerteufelchen jagen.


[edit2] Wollt gleich mal Fragen: im internet gibts ja Werbungsangebote perview. und da schreiben die zb. 2000 views 2-3€. Wie seriös sind denn solche Angebote ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gotisch _
> *Das mit dem selbst aussperren hatten wir ja schon. Ein Beitrag schreibt man in 5 Minuten den Server konfigurieren wohl eher in 2 Tagen .
> *


Jop, das mach' mal in 2 Tagen. Ich sehe dich jetzt schon wimmernd ein Fax an deinen zukünftigen Hoster schreiben, in dem du beichtest, dass du die Trafficrechnung nicht bezahlen kannst.  Sorry, aber so eine Ignoranz gegenüber unseren Warnungen ist schon ..... K***k


----------



## chibisuke (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gotisch _
> *Bei euch hört sich das ja gerade so an, als ob man sobal man ein bot ins IRC setzt geddosed wird.*



Dann solltest du mal n alten freund von mir fragen... hatte n bot drauf.. hatt nur ne woche genauert hatte er die ersten attacken drauf


Serverconfig in 2 tagen? Du stehst am rande eines sehr tiefen abgrundes!

Wenn ein profi ne serverconfig in 2 tagen schreibt hatt er entweder extrem schlecht gearbeitet, oder seine tastatur arbeitet schneller als vom hersteller angegeben. Wenn ein leihe das macht, dann is das purer leichtsinn.

Und JA du musst ständig mit angriffen rechnen... ich hab hier bei mir z.B. "nur" einen apache laufen und trotzdem hab ich jeden tag zig einträge in der logfile das jemand den mit einem IIS server verwechselt hatt den er hacken wollte... Ein server der rund um die uhr auch noch seine IP bekannt gibt und das noch in 80 IRC chanels? na viel spaß...
IRC is n rauhes pflaster, nirgedwo wird mal schneller irgendwie gehack, hinters licht geführt sonst was... zwar schon abhängig auch wo man sich rumtreibt aber doch... IRC ist DER rumtiebplatz der hackerszene, von daher sei da n wenig vorsichtig...

Tja, was DDoS betrifft da kann ich dir n liedchen singen , hab nämlich selbst n kleinen IRCd laufen... deshalb setze ich auf server systemen ausschließlich programme ein deren source ich gesehen überprüft und anschließend selbst kompiliert hab. Außerdem halte ich die geschwindigkeit der anbindung so niedrig als möglich wodurch ein eventueller schaden begrenzt wird. 

nochwas.. was machst du wenn nicht der Bot sondern der IRC server mit einem DDoS angegriffen wird?
na? in dem fall solltest du dir ernsthafte gedanken um deinen geldbeutel machen.
der normale 0815 user braucht sich da keine gedanken machen, den seine server verbindung fliegt eh raus wegen ping timeout.. aber die anbindung der bots is schnell genug um hängen zu bleiben... wie gesagt 100GB /tag sind da drin wenn du nem anständigen angriff auf den leim gehst.. und wenn der admin des IRC servers dann nicht reagiert, dann hast du das problem. das sieht dann so aus das die traffic rechnung immer mehr steigt binnen minuten, und du aber den server nichtmal abschalten kannst weil das netzwerk überlastet ist, SSH verbindung über total überlastetes netzwerk läst sich nunmal nur schwer etablieren.


Wenn dus nicht glauben willst, kann ich dir nicht helfen. Mir sind bereits mehrere fälle bekannt wo es leute so ergangen is! Aber is ja deine sache ob du die große pleite riskieren willst oder nich.

Und was das aufgeben der shellprovider betrifft... die machen genau das einzig richtige in dem fall... nämlich 
shutdown -nh now
Das n heißt das er die init sequenz überspringt und das system binen einer sekunde abgeschalten is. das h sagt ihm er soll dannach abschalten.

wiso macht man das?
Nun das machen die nicht weil es ihnen solchen spaß macht server abzuschalten, sondern das wird gemacht einersets weil die sonst ne traffic rechnung bekommen die unbezahlbar is, andererseits aber auch weil sie eine verantwortung gegenüber den restlichen servern und deren besitzern haben die noch an dem netzwerkstang hängen. Ein server der mit 100MBit totgepingt wird z.B. legt das ganze umliegende netzwerk mit lahm.

Das geht sogar so weit, das wenn ein admin im serverzentrum aus diesem grund DEINEN server aus dem netz nehmen muss, das DU dafür noch die kosten bezahlen musst! 

Wie gesagt tu was du willst, aber komm dann nich angekrochen und behaupte wir hätten dich nicht gewarnt.


----------



## Gotisch (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chibisuke _
> *
> Ein server der rund um die uhr auch noch seine IP bekannt gibt und das noch in 80 IRC chanels? na viel spaß...
> *



Nicht 80 IRC Channels sonder 80 Bots * 15 - 20 Channels = 1200 - 1600 Channels. ( Nur so erreicht man genügend Benutzter um wenigstens Teilweise die Kosten zu decken.)

Tut mir leid wenn sich das so anhört, als ob ich eure Warnungen in den Wind schlage, das ist garnicht der Fall. Ich merke schon das man da eurer Meinung nach sehr vorsichtig sein soll. Aber ich bin sicher das ihr versteht das man in einer Welt wo einem in #help channels geraten wird einfach mal chmod \ -r 000 (oder so) zu machen um ein Problem zu lösen nicht jedem trauen darf und alles was 1 oder 2 mal gesagt wird als gegeben nimmt. 

Wenn man selbst einen IRC-Server stellt und den Linkt, dann glaub ich gern, vorallem jetzt bei den vielen neuen kleinen Netzten. Das man schon mit sehr großer wahrscheinlich keit mit Angriffen rechnen muss, man erlebt das ja dauernd. Vor einiger Zeit, war ja sogar Efnet vollkommen am Boden.

Meine Aussage mit 2 Tagen war geschätzt, natürlich ich hab noch nie ein kompletten Server administriert. Ich habe das einfach man angenommen, da eine IRC bekanntschaft bei s4f sowohl eggdrops als auch bnc's und ein IRC server laufen lässt darüber hinaus noch eine Homepage und FTP und ssh und alles was dazugehört, das nun schon seit einigen Monaten und er mir erzählt hat, er kümmert sich nicht um updates oder eine Firewall weil er noch nie Probleme gehabt hat. ( Ja ihr sagt jetzt natürlich der ist ein Unwissender der bald pleite ist.)
Aber es steht ja sozusagen seine Aussage gegen euro und bei ihm weiss ich das er Kunde ist. Woher weiss ich ob ihr nicht Shell-provider seit. Und nur darauf lauert das ich nach nem anbieter frage . Ich will es ja nicht übertreiben  , sondern mich nur gut Informieren, damit ich auch nichts falsches mache. Warum ihr mich gleich so gereizt "anmotzt" möchte ich fast sagen verstehe ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht. Aber zurück zum Thema:

Es gibt neben Eggdrop accounts oder einem ganz eigenen Server natürlich auch ein Mittelweg, oder? Was würdet ihr mir denn da empfehlen? Ich bräuchte im besten Fall eine Homepage und genug rechen"power" für die 80 Bots sowie scripts, gut wär es ja wenn diese beiden sachen physisch auf dem gleichen "server" laufen könnten, um Traffik zu sparen.

Also gibt es zu einem ganz Simple 1-5 Eggdrop Account und einem Root-Server noch Alternativen (ja!). Bestimmt, doch welche kommen überhaupt in Frage? 

Ah nochwas weiter oben erwähnte eine das man für viele Bots viel bandbreite brauch und jetzt sagt Ihr wiederrum wenig bandbreite wäre besser... was ist denn ein guter Mittelwert ?


Danke im Vorraus


Gotisch


----------



## chibisuke (7. Dezember 2003)

> Nicht 80 IRC Channels sonder 80 Bots * 15 - 20 Channels = 1200 - 1600 Channels. ( Nur so erreicht man genügend Benutzter um wenigstens Teilweise die Kosten zu decken.)


hmm.... und wie willst du bei 1200 chanels mit dem traffic hin kommen? das sind 80MB traffic pro chanel, große chanels schaffen das in ner woche...



> Tut mir leid wenn sich das so anhört, als ob ich eure Warnungen in den Wind schlage, das ist garnicht der Fall. Ich merke schon das man da eurer Meinung nach sehr vorsichtig sein soll. Aber ich bin sicher das ihr versteht das man in einer Welt wo einem in #help channels geraten wird einfach mal chmod \ -r 000 (oder so) zu machen um ein Problem zu lösen nicht jedem trauen darf und alles was 1 oder 2 mal gesagt wird als gegeben nimmt.


is n unterschied ob dir jemant rät du sollst vorsichtig sein oder ob dir jemand rät du sollst leichtfertig n befehl eingeben. kenn das aber auch schon zur geüge..
rm /boot/vmlinuz 
is n nettes beispiel ;-) (linux kernel löschen)



> Wenn man selbst einen IRC-Server stellt und den Linkt, dann glaub ich gern, vorallem jetzt bei den vielen neuen kleinen Netzten. Das man schon mit sehr großer wahrscheinlich keit mit Angriffen rechnen muss, man erlebt das ja dauernd. Vor einiger Zeit, war ja sogar Efnet vollkommen am Boden.


angiffe die die bots mittreffen weil die anbindung zu schnell ist als das sie wegen ping timeout raus fliegen.


> Meine Aussage mit 2 Tagen war geschätzt, natürlich ich hab noch nie ein kompletten Server administriert. Ich habe das einfach man angenommen, da eine IRC bekanntschaft bei s4f sowohl eggdrops als auch bnc's und ein IRC server laufen lässt darüber hinaus noch eine Homepage und FTP und ssh und alles was dazugehört, das nun schon seit einigen Monaten und er mir erzählt hat, er kümmert sich nicht um updates oder eine Firewall weil er noch nie Probleme gehabt hat. ( Ja ihr sagt jetzt natürlich der ist ein Unwissender der bald pleite ist.)


Noch nie n server administriert? und da willst du n heavyload server betreiben?
du solltest sowas vieleich zuhause in nem kleinen netzwerk mal ausprobieren, auf einem rechner tools die die attacken simulieren, und auf nem linux system kannste dann testen wie du damit zu recht kommst und was deine config her gibt, auf diese art und weise kannst du schwachstellen in der config im vorfeld erkennen bevor sie zur gefahr werden.

die VServer von Server4Free sind n anderes thema, da sieht es nochmal anders aus mit der systemsicherheit. siehe n stück weiter unten.



> Aber es steht ja sozusagen seine Aussage gegen euro und bei ihm weiss ich das er Kunde ist. Woher weiss ich ob ihr nicht Shell-provider seit. Und nur darauf lauert das ich nach nem anbieter frage . Ich will es ja nicht übertreiben  , sondern mich nur gut Informieren, damit ich auch nichts falsches mache. Warum ihr mich gleich so gereizt "anmotzt" möchte ich fast sagen verstehe ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht. Aber zurück zum Thema:


nein ich bin kein shellprovide, ich bin ne kleine privatperson die aber ab und an mit so fällen konfrontiert wird.



> Es gibt neben Eggdrop accounts oder einem ganz eigenen Server natürlich auch ein Mittelweg, oder? Was würdet ihr mir denn da empfehlen? Ich bräuchte im besten Fall eine Homepage und genug rechen"power" für die 80 Bots sowie scripts, gut wär es ja wenn diese beiden sachen physisch auf dem gleichen "server" laufen könnten, um Traffik zu sparen.
> 
> Also gibt es zu einem ganz Simple 1-5 Eggdrop Account und einem Root-Server noch Alternativen (ja!). Bestimmt, doch welche kommen überhaupt in Frage?


traffic spaarste damit nicht, aber mittelwege gibts sogar 2.

die VServer von server4free z.B. da haste nicht so viel arbeit mit systemsicherheit weil die administratoren die VServer automatisch wenn die auf dem hostsystem die patches einspielen die Vs mit patchen, kostenpunkt des ganzen sind 9,90 bzw 19,90 je nachdem, aber prinziupell rat ich davon hab, wir hatten früher für n projekt so einen und hatten nix als ärger damit, aber andere anbieter bieten dir ähnliches an.
Um die firewall wirste aber wenn du so viele bots laufen hast nicht rumkommen. Aber das einspielen von patches für den Kernel, und die systemtools und so weiter, aber wird dir auf jedenfall schonmal abgenommen.

Außerdem ist in demfall Server4Free gefordert die hostserver abzuschalten wenn ein DDoS angriff durchkommt, was auch gut ist so, und dir ne menge traffic kosten erspaart.. aber gegen n takerover hilft es natürlich nicht, das ist deine aufgabe sichere passwds zu nutzen und die rägelmäßig zu ändern.

oder sonst n Managed server, is zwar wenn du vollen zugriff darauf willst um z.B. IRC bots aufen zu lassen auch n wenig teuerer. Aber der vorteil is, das wenn irgendwas is, du jemanden hast den du dafür verantworlich machen kannst. und du außerdem nicht die arbeit mit der config und administration hast.



> Ah nochwas weiter oben erwähnte eine das man für viele Bots viel bandbreite brauch und jetzt sagt Ihr wiederrum wenig bandbreite wäre besser... was ist denn ein guter Mittelwert ?


Viel insofern das ne menge übertragung entsteht wenn so viele bots sind und viele anbindungen da nicht mitmachen.
Wenig insofern das wenn der transfer begrenzt is, man z.B. nicht mehr 100Mbit übertragen kann sondern z.B. nur 20MBit wodurch der traffic der bei attacken entsteht begrenz werden kann. ist aber nur zu empfehlen wenn du jemanden hast der hardware zugriff hatt, und im schlimmsten fall auchmal n komando von der komandozeile aus ausfühen kann.
Berechnen kann mans nur schwer, das einfachste is da einfach ausprobieren.


----------

